# tastiera e kde [Risolto]

## Marculin

è normale che in kde sono obbligato a tenere il "layout tastiera" abilitato?se non lo metto non riesco a usare i simboli (es il # ) mentre nei terminali (non sotto X) funzionano bene....

Il layout tastiera per kde è settatto con la tastiera a 104 tasti cosi come xf86config

Volevo disabilitare il layout perchè voglio meno cose possibili aperte  :Sad: 

grazie

----------

## cerri

Non ho capito.

----------

## randomaze

 *Marculin wrote:*   

> è normale che in kde sono obbligato a tenere il "layout tastiera" abilitato?se non lo metto non riesco a usare i simboli (es il # ) mentre nei terminali (non sotto X) funzionano bene....
> 
> Il layout tastiera per kde è settatto con la tastiera a 104 tasti cosi come xf86config
> 
> Volevo disabilitare il layout perchè voglio meno cose possibili aperte 
> ...

 

Mi associo a cerri nella richiesta di maggiori chiarimenti sul cosa vuoi fare  :Rolling Eyes: 

Comunque in generale il layout delle console é differente da quello sotto X.

Il primo lo sistemi con la variabile KEYMAP nel file /etc/rc.conf, il secondo con la direttiva XkbLayout nel file /etc/X11/XF86Config-4.

Poi, credo, con KDE hai un'ulteriore file....

----------

## Marculin

provo a rispiegarmi:

ho settato xf86config con la tastiera a 104 tasti e quando lancio kde l'unico modo per fare i simboli (tipo il #) è abilitare il layout tastiera dal centro di controllo...

però non riesco a capire perchè nel layout tastiera se metto tastiera 104 tasti i simboli ( tipo il #) me li fa e appena la disattivo non me li fa più......

In pratica non basta che metto la 104 tasti come ho fatto in xf86config??

spero di essermi spiegato meglio.....grazie

----------

## shev

Prova a postarci la parte del tuo XF86Config(-4) relativa alla tastiera.

----------

## Marculin

mm....io ho solo XF86config in /etc/X11/

ho sbagliato qualcosa?

----------

## MyZelF

no.   :Cool: 

----------

## randomaze

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> no.  

 

Uh, hanno lanciato MyZelf senza il "--verbose".

Il primo file che X11 cerca all'avvio é l'XF86Config-4. Se non lo trova prende il contenuto dell'XF86Config.

EDIT: Ho messo nelle FAQ il discorso XF86Config(-4)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

La sparo prova a mettere la tastiera 105 tasti.

----------

## shev

 *Marculin wrote:*   

> mm....io ho solo XF86config in /etc/X11/
> 
> ho sbagliato qualcosa?

 

No, come t'hanno già detto puoi avere lo stesso file con o senza il -4 finale (da qui il motivo per cui l'ho messo tra parentesi). Quindi postaci pure la parte interessante del tuo XF86Config  :Wink: 

----------

## Marculin

non cambia nulla con la 105 tasti.....non mi riconosce i simboli..

però se la metto nel layout tastiera di kde vanno  :Sad: 

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: Ho messo nelle FAQ il discorso XF86Config(-4)
> 
> 

 

Ottimo   :Very Happy: 

----------

## MyZelF

 *Marculin wrote:*   

> non riesco a usare i simboli (es il # ) mentre nei 

 

Quindi in pratica non ti funziona l'Alt Gr? Prova a dare un'occhiata qui.

----------

## Marculin

provo a postare la mia configurazione...in pratica si non va l'altGr ma non è causa del bug riportato nel 3d https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=143058

```

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "Keyboard"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "it"

    Option "XkbVariant"   "it"

EndSection

```

se può servire il file è stato generato con xf86config

grazie

----------

## shev

Togli questa riga:

```

    Option "XkbVariant"   "it"

```

riavvia X e dovresti avere il tuo bel altgr funzionante  :Wink: 

----------

## Marculin

ok giusto...era proprio quello...cosa faceva in pratica?

grazie

----------

## shev

 *Marculin wrote:*   

> ok giusto...era proprio quello...cosa faceva in pratica?

 

Nulla di particolare, come suggerisce il nome della variabile serve per impostare una variante del layout definito in XkbLayout. Sui vari man dovrebbero esserci i valori che tale variabile può assumere e il loro significato, a memoria non li conosco  :Razz: 

p.s.: tag [Risolto] nel titolo, mi raccomando  :Wink: 

----------

## Marculin

ok scusate..ho capito solo ora come mettere il "risolto"  :Smile: 

thank...cercherò i manuali  :Wink: 

----------

